# Favorite Morning Drink



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I love coke too.


----------



## keelinyeah (Dec 27, 2010)

one drink to rule them all
http://www.cfsvending.com/ecomm/pc/catalog/Diet_Mt._Dew_Can_thumb.jpg


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Green tea. I love it so much  I also put milk, as I have it on my cereal, and I'm not sure if I'm eating or drinking it...


----------



## ii V I (Apr 15, 2010)

A Bloody Mary, Breakfast in a glass


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Energy drinks most of the time, soda would be second, but I may prefer coffee and tea depending on my mood.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't stand soda's and fizzy drinks! I haven't had one in agggges. 
I prefer tea or orange juice for breakfast.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

irish coffee ideally, otherwise just coffee.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Mulberries said:


> Soy latte, but I'm trying to cut back because I hate waking up with a headache and a craving for one. I also think they're causing unwanted weight gain.


maybe. soy causes water retention in some people. i strictly have to avoid it when cutting weight...


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

chibs said:


> maybe. soy causes water retention in some people. i strictly have to avoid it when cutting weight...


I don't think it's so much the soy retaining the water as it is the extra 200+ unnecessary calories each day.


----------



## chibs (Feb 24, 2011)

Mulberries said:


> I don't think it's so much the soy retaining the water as it is the extra 200+ unnecessary calories each day.


haha yeah  i always forget that american coffee is more of a milkshake really...


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

chibs said:


> haha yeah  i always forget that american coffee is more of a milkshake really...


um, no. American coffee is still just hot water run over ground coffee beans.

And Lattes are not American in origin anyways. I'm not sure where you got this idea. We may have taken them to a ridiculous new level, but we did not invent them.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

freyaliesel said:


> um, no. American coffee is still just hot water run over ground coffee beans.
> 
> And Lattes are not American in origin anyways. I'm not sure where you got this idea. We may have taken them to a ridiculous new level, but we did not invent them.


Hey but I liek my method of makinf coffee I run hot water though coffee grounds then run that though 3-4 times by hand to make a strong cup of coffee ^.^


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Hardstyler said:


> Hey but I liek my method of makinf coffee I run hot water though coffee grounds then run that though 3-4 times by hand to make a strong cup of coffee ^.^


Not going to lie, that sounds repellent to me. XD

Must be the coffee snob in me (<-Barista)


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

freyaliesel said:


> Not going to lie, that sounds repellent to me. XD
> 
> Must be the coffee snob in me (<-Barista)


Ah well my friend is a Barista/o at starbucks despite people saying Starbucks coffee sucks he makes some damn fine coffee with what he can work with.


----------



## freyaliesel (Mar 3, 2011)

Hardstyler said:


> Ah well my friend is a Barista/o at starbucks despite people saying Starbucks coffee sucks he makes some damn fine coffee with what he can work with.


I'm not sure what that has to do with your previous statement, so I'm just going to add that I am also a Starbucks barista.


----------



## Pearls (Feb 12, 2011)

Hot chocolate in winter.
Cool chocolate in summer.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Chai tea

woot!


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

I drink Dunkin Coffee with a TON of creamer and one packet of sweetener.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't really have a favourite, but I drink green tea a lot, so I voted for that - however, I do drink other types of tea often as well.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, it isn't really a drink, but whenever I swish mouthwash it makes me really awake.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

View attachment 503506


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Coffee or Orange Juice with some water on the side is always nice.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Water best thing in my opinion. Sits by the bed ready as soon as I wake up. Gets the bits running straight away like an engine.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

Milk because that's basically what I'm only allowed to drink in the morning, besides water.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Orange Juice, Water, and Tea.


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Tea. Earl Grey. Hot.

(In all seriousness, though, I don't get a proper start to my day without it. First thing when I wake up I have a hot cup of strong brewed earl grey. It wakes me up and summons my morning poop and prepares me for life.)


----------



## 33778 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just black coffee and maybe coffee with milk if I'm feeling adventurous


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

english breakfast tea - or some other plain black tea

though water is important, it doesn't always sit well on my stomach first thing, but when the air is dry I usually need it before anything else

orange juice is usually a nice contrast to really sweet breakfast foods like anything with maple syrup, seems to help them settle well


----------



## MyLow (Apr 4, 2016)

Where's hot chocolate/cocoa in this? I may be 20 but I still only drink that in the morning xD


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

It's usually water that I end up having with my breakfast, so I guess that's my favourite morning drink. In general my favourite drink is cha tho, just doesn't work out that way for early mornings for some reason.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Coffee with just a little bit of milk in it :blushed:


----------



## Rainier (Apr 10, 2016)

Instant Coffee, based on habit maybe :>


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Probably water, because i never drink something else in the morning.


----------



## blurredcontours (Apr 10, 2016)

Coffee. 
Coffee. 
Maybe more coffee.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vunar (Apr 1, 2016)

Mint tea or Green Tea. Matcha if I can have it, nothing can beat the taste of strong chlorophyll.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Coffee with Prozac sprinkled into it. That's the only thing that could possibly make me functional in the morning. Truth be told, there aren't any beverages that really do anything for me in the morning. A swig of cold orange juice sometimes does the trick I guess. The only things that really fire up my battery in the morning is being able to walk around for a bit and get some fresh air in my face in order to clear the cobwebs. A bit of music helps the process along as well.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Coffee with coconut oil, creamer, and topped with a dollop of whipped cream.

Some times I'll throw in a squirt or 2 of flavor syrup, but most of the time it's just the above. Can't "wake up" without that mix.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I used to drink my coffee black (Navy) but now I put a little cream in it. I like my Earl Grey without anything in it (Earl Grey, hot). I drink a lot of water (as I live in a desert). I also like orange juice on occasion, and tomato juice (especially with hot sauce).


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Tea


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Milk (and cereal), milk (and cereal), milk (and cereal), (cereal), and milk.


----------



## isamanthax (Mar 22, 2016)

Water, it's like drinking tasteless wet air. How much closer to nature can you be?


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Club soda. There's _always_ a two-liter container in the fridge.


----------



## Chantel (Apr 14, 2016)

Milk and orange juice. But I love hot chocolate in the morning when it's winter time.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

Milk. Two times a day, everyday.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I drink coffee (duh), tea, water, fruit juice, sometime an energy drink and have even been known to drink the odd glass of wine (not altogether though).


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Can't live without coffee - well that's a lie but why deny myself my only addiction?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine's not up there. Grapefruit juice

I usually only drink water, though. Makes it even more special.


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*Coffee. In the morning, evening, during the night. It doesn't matter. *


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Alcohol.

Water.

Orange Juice!

Might as well have said mimosas.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

14/226 have alcohol? We gots some badasses over here . 

It's coffee for me. Ever since late middle school I had to have my coffee in the morning. Even now, when I first restrained from coffee after mornings, then changed to decaffeinated, I still gotta have my cup of joe.


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

Ha, water's the first thing I drink everyday (3+ glasses as soon as I wake up), but it's kind of automatic - the first thing I just about always actively seek out and just-as-actively enjoy during the day is coffee.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Carbonation wakes me up in the morning but I Dont like a lot of sugar or caffeine so ifound some sugar free carbonated flavored water that I will drink 7000 of a day when I have them. 

I do not do coffee at all because I have a sensitive stomach. I used to love it though.

The only time I drink in the morning is if I'm already drunk when I wake up, I have the extra money, already have alcohol Dont have work and I can't think of other reasons. Doesn't happen a lot.


----------



## maichu (Jan 21, 2016)

Milk or green tea. Especially Genmaicha since it's a bit milder than normal green tea.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Up until about a year ago I would have said hands down a nice strong cup of tea, teaspoon or milk and no sugar.
But now, I wake up craving a strong cup of coffee (milk/ no sugar).


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Maximum respect for adding alcohol, I salute you OP


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

OJ


----------

